# rebuilding calipers?



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it difficult to rebuild calipers? I've been wrenching on my cars for almost 30 years and have never had to deal with bad calipers b4. My right rear works, but I can't compress the piston to allow for my new pads (I actually broke my vise trying to compress it!:banghead I looked for a DIY on this but couldn't find one. I haven't tried compressing the left one yet, but I would do both sides the same anyway.

A new seal kit is relatively cheap, but rebuilt rear calipers are running around $100.00 ea. 

Or should I just try to find some low mileage used ones at the bone yard? We have a pretty good european bone yard around here so it is a definate possibilty to find some w/ low mileage.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

You do know that you have to turn the piston in as you compress it, right? There is a tool for the job but i just use an adjustable wrench and gently grip the top of the piston from the side making sure not to pinch the rubber boot.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

uhhh, no, I did not know that. I assumed it was like any other caliper I have ever had to compress to replace the pads. (my first dub...) 

That being said, the boot got a hole burned in it (someone else that heated the bracket bolt 'cause it wouldn't break loose), So I did a quick how to search on the web and found a nice little video series a mechanic has produced. Can I assume that rebuilding will be the same for the dub as it is for most vehicles? If so it appears to be pretty simple.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

They are all fairly easy for the mechanically inclined like ourselves. Nothing out of the ordinary:beer:


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

:thumbup:
Thanks


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You need a toolset to retract the rear brake pistons. Harbor Freight is closing out the model they've sold for years (#40732) for $9.87 because they are moving to a more expensive set (around $45).

DO NOT USE PLIERS TO GRIP THE PISTON. You could damage the chrome plating on the piston, and basically total the brake calipers.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, I was going to stop in and see what they had for vises anyway. (though I really don't want China crap for a vise, however that's all I'm finding for any kind of reasonable price)

Uh, just went to the website for HF and it was on sale, but for $19.99. Is it cheaper in the store?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Harbor Freight has some good tools at excellent prices, and some tools that are junk, not worth buying at any price.

In the past 12 months I've spent more money at Harbor Freight, than in any past year. So far, I purchased" 2T low profile floorjack (only only I've found that easily slides under my lowered Golf) $50 (regular price $100, an engine support beam $50 (regular price $80), a front wheel bearing service set $16 at a parking lot sale, regular price $80), a fuel pressure tester set $12, and a bucket of handtools for my junkyard bucket (3 gallon HomeDepot bucket I carry tools to junkyards in) $50. 

The only tools I've bought there that I'm really disappointed in are Harbor Freight pliers. The locking grooves on the channel locks are too shallow, and the nut and bolt combination that hold the parts together will not stay tight, allowing the pliers to slip from groove to groove. 

I'm thinking about buying a U-Joint Service Set so I can try replacing front control arm bushings without going to the machine shop and paying $40 to have the bushing replace in each lower control arm. I'm going to waing and see if I can get the $50 tool set for $30 or less.

I've been to my local Harbor Freight store about three times in the past three weeks, and the #40732 disc brake tool sets have a yellow shelf tag "clearance" sign with the $9.87 price with an expiration date of 12/10/10. To me, this would say that they're going to stay that price till they're gone. I think you need to go into the store and look around to see what price your local store has on them. All Harbor Freight Stores are supposed to have the same prices. If you don't see the same price, take a set up to the checkout counter, and ask them to check the price. Sometimes, the indivdual store's personnel don't get around to putting up the current price tags. You can also try telling the cashier that the San Bernardino, CA Store #28 (909-384-0607) is selling them for $9.87, and ask them to match the price.

Harbor Freight has been running ads in the back of many monthly and weekly magazines. There's a 20% Coupon (on a single item) in each ad, and in many ads, a Coupon for a FREE 9-led flashlight. I'd go looking for some coupons before visiting Harbor Freight if I were you. Decent sized vices are not cheap. I tear them out, and carry them in the car with me, so whenever I stop into a store, I can collect a free flashlight, and get a discount on anything I find to buy. The 20% Off Coupons can be used on anything except yellow tagged clearance items (sorry). You can even make multiple purchases if you find more than one item that you want (and you have more than one Coupon).


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yes a lot of times the prices are lower than they say, I guess they dont put up signs too often. they can check the price for you even if you just give them the item number!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

nuskool said:


> uhhh, no, I did not know that. I assumed it was like any other caliper I have ever had to compress to replace the pads. (my first dub...)
> 
> "Assume" is a costly word...as in "I assumed all the cops would be at lunch and no radar would be out!" You have screwed up the e brake adjuster in the caliper you will now need new caliper!...If this is your first VW..I have two words 4U..."GET BENTLEY"...I've owned 5 VW's from '81 Rabbit Cabby to MKV Rabbit...and I bought a Bentley for every one...saved me a ton 'o $$'s and time on DIY! Bentley's cost less than brake calipers!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

nuskool said:


> You have screwed up the e brake adjuster in the caliper you will now need new caliper!...If this is your first VW..I have two words 4U..."GET BENTLEY"...I've owned 5 VW's from '81 Rabbit Cabby to MKV Rabbit...and I bought a Bentley for every one...saved me a ton 'o $$'s and time on DIY! Bentley's cost less than brake calipers!


A Bentley would be good, but to be honest I'm hoping not to own this car for too much longer. (Really want a RWD sports coupe!) If I were to try and tackle something significant. I would likely get one. I've done brakes many times in my life, just never did rear discs b4, (I take that back, just did them on my wifes '07 CTS, easy as pie) So even if I had the Bentley I likely wouldn't have looked at it. Not to say I'm a hot shot shade tree mechanic, but I think I generally do pretty well when I start tearing into cars.

A used caliper is $45.00 and I have new seal kits (both sides) on the way. 

I went to Harbor Freight today and didn't see the 9.87 price, but thats OK, Advance Auto has them for free rental. For as often as I would be doing this, that's fine with me.

Thanks for all your input!:thumbup:


----------

